# Sasha Baron Cohen one of the greatest comedians.



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Lately i have been watching lot of Sasha's shows from youtube ( Da ali g show).
Its amazing how well he is able to act all of his characters
Ali g.








Ali G is a stereotype of a white suburban male from Staines (now Staines-upon-Thames) who imitates rap culture as well as urban British and Jamaican culture, particularly through hip hop, reggae, drum and bass and jungle music. Ali G was part of a group called Berkshire Massif, and he ran and grew up in an area of Slough called Langley (both actual locations in the UK). He also lived part of his life in Staines. Baron Cohen has stated that BBC Radio 1 DJ Tim Westwood was an influence on the development of his character - Westwood hosts Radio 1's Rap Show and speaks in a faux Multicultural London English and Hip-Hop dialect. Ali G's middle class credentials mirror Westwood's: the latter was brought up in Lowestoft, Suffolk as a bishop's son.[2]

Prior to his character's appearance on The 11 O'Clock Show, Baron Cohen had portrayed a similar character named MC Jocelyn Cheadle-Hume on a show he presented called F2F, which ran on a satellite channel called Talk TV (owned by Granada Television). While chatting to a group of skateboarders, in character, Baron Cohen realised that people could be led to believe his character was real, and filmed a number of segments which were ordered off air by London Weekend Television.[2]

Borat









Borat claims to have been born on February 27, 1972 in the fictional village of Kuzcek, Kazakh SSR to Asimbala Sagdiyev and Boltok the Ra*ist (who is also stated to be his paternal grandfather, uncle and former father-in-law until the demise of Oksana);[7] he says his mother gave birth to him when she was nine years old. He has a thirteen-year-old son named Hooeylewis (believed by some to be a reference to Huey Lewis), twelve-year-old twin boys named Biram and Bilak, and seventeen grandchildren. He has a sister, Natalya (whom he has claimed at different times to be "the number four best prostitute in all of Kazakhstan") and a younger brother, Bilo, who is mentally retarded and kept in a cage.

Bruno








Brüno Gehard (pronounced "broo-noe gay-hard"), sometimes written as Bruno and Brueno, is a satirical fictional character portrayed by English comedian Sacha Baron Cohen. The character, a flamboyantly gay Austrian fashion reporter, first appeared during short sketches on The Paramount Comedy Channel in 1998, before reappearing on Da Ali G Show with his partner Adrian Chan. Following the success of Ali G Indahouse and Borat, Universal Studios gained rights to produce and release a feature film, Brüno.[1]

Baron Cohen's character Brüno, alongside his Ali G and Borat characters, has been retired.[2][3]


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Best enjoyed in small doses. The movies were disappointing.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Art Rock said:


> Best enjoyed in small doses. The movies were disappointing.


Ali G and Borat are my favorite. I haven't seen the dictator though. 
WHAT!??!?!? I laughed my *** of when i saw Borat.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

not THE best but very good at what he does.

he relies on scripts and impersonating.

i think in order to the best you have to be funny in general.

its clever how he plays the fool to make the other person look like an idiot.

and he did basically play an epic scale prank on america with borat.

ali g is so funny.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

king of the trolls


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

LordBlackudder said:


> king of the trolls


His feminist interviews are great ( Ali g and Borat)


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

I've never found a single syllable of humor in him. To each his own, I suppose.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Ali G was too overdone and got really tiresome and passe - maybe that's why he carried on with it for so long so he could parody the culture that tolerated it for so long in real life? The camp Austrian clothes designer he portrayed was funny but Borat is stale now.


----------

